# Crossfield again



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2019)

Has anyone watch his latest from Doral.

Lovely course being killed by his voice.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 4, 2019)

I stopped watching a long time ago.
Head so far up his own backside.
Locky just blowing smoke up it.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 4, 2019)

He doesn't seem to be picking up many new subscribers, quite a way behind shiels these days.


----------



## Dasit (Jan 4, 2019)

His videos would be better with less Crossfield in them

I do enjoy his playing against pro course logs though


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2019)

He's lost me for one.
I just find him annoying, his voice, his mannerisms and the way that, certainly on social media, if someone doesn't grasp the point he's trying to make he almost talks down to them and belittles them.
I haven't missed him..


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2019)

I stopped watching them all,just watched because of the course.
Part 4 will make you want to shut him up.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			He doesn't seem to be picking up many new subscribers, quite a way behind shiels these days.
		
Click to expand...

2 years ago they were both about 200,000,think Shiels has 150,000 more than Crossfield now.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 4, 2019)

Just had a look and he's getting on for 200000 less subs than shiels.  Both small fry in YouTube world but he really seems to have hit his peak.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 4, 2019)

Used to like when he stuck to reviews and talking about the improvements people can make. He started to think he was a real golf celeb and its like he with his friends is trying to be the new version of the "Golf Boys" 

Now there is barely anything instructional just more look at me I'm a wanna celeb. Shiels has stuck to what he knows and what he knows people want factual based information and opinion. 

Crosfield now is fast becoming an irritant on par with Thrush


----------



## User2021 (Jan 4, 2019)

Never like him, just find him an annoying @@@@.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 4, 2019)

Iâ€™d rather watch hours of Crossfield over watching Shiels any day. At least crossfield provides some good science behind his technical vids, especially the daily vlogs.

The travel vlogs are just 4 blokes having a chuckle on the golf course...i like Finch, but even his playing vlogs are meh.

Shiels being featured in US programs will have helped his subscriber count no end


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 4, 2019)

Of the 3 mainly talked about I think his content and ideas are far and away superior to shiels. If he didnâ€™t â€œstarâ€ in them though it would be even better. 

Shiels says the same thing on almost every review, heâ€™s repeated content in regards to lessons too. Imo the major increase in his viewers is down to giveaways. 

Finch I like, him fronting Crossfields shows would be the prefect mix for me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 4, 2019)

Carter seems to be doing well. 
Think heâ€™s based in Dubai now,and his Mrs ðŸ‘Œ


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 4, 2019)

James Robinson is getting most of my time these days, short and to the point. 
Next is Peter Finch followed by shiels. 
Lost interest Crossfield ages ago.


----------



## Jensen (Jan 4, 2019)

For YouTube instruction, I think Chris Ryan is absolutely superb


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 4, 2019)

Steve Johnston is also excellent for instruction,


----------



## larmen (Jan 4, 2019)

Jensen said:



			For YouTube instruction, I think Chris Ryan is absolutely superb
		
Click to expand...

I like him as well. And then Finch for entertainment factor.


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 5, 2019)

I personally have never been impressed with Rick Shiels. 

I do think Crossfield produces far too much content, but it is still well produced and he does try and make interesting videos. I also think his technical knowledge is better than other YouTubers I have seen. 

The course Vlog stuff has been done to death a bit now. The videos are far too long, playing 18 holes. I can get into the odd one now and again, but in the main I am not going to spend 2.5 hours on them, unless I was definitely going to one of the venues.

In terms of course vlog he has been massively overtaken by other guys who give far better pictures of the venue and feel for the place. Both No Laying Up and Erik Anders Lang have excellent content out, currently it is all Scottish courses that they filmed during the summer.


----------



## Dogma (Jan 5, 2019)

I go through stages with Crossfield where I like him and then I donâ€™t.

Currently in my dislike phase after I saw the video of him abusing Rory a few weeks back on the tee.

How Rory didnâ€™t clout him, I never know.

Shiels seems a lovely chap and seems to be getting some bigger opportunities now, but I honestly canâ€™t get my head around how cheesy he comes across.

Watch his Garmin video and try not to cringe


----------



## User20205 (Jan 5, 2019)

I do think honestly theyâ€™re all a bit rubbish. I only watch NLU & Eric Anderson Lang now, used to like Carter, but he has less content now.
Rick shields & Pete finch seem like nice fellas but are really a little bit wet, crossfield is a major knob.
He can be ok on his solo course vlogs but with his mates itâ€™s painful to watch. The golf is rubbish & the bants is terrible, repetitive nonsense. He surrounds himself with sycophantic simpletons! Canâ€™t believe people lap it up.

Me & a couple of fellas at my place would be loads funnier ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ and thereâ€™s definitely some fellas on here who would make better viewing for differing reasons.

What they all do seems a bit old now imo


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 5, 2019)

Used to like his club tests, but got stuck behind him around my home course a few years ago when was up covering the Scottish Open  at CS. He was terrible, in loads of bunkers and couldn't get out of any of them, tbh he looked a worse played than me so never watched him again


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 5, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Used to like his club tests, but got stuck behind him around my home course a few years ago when was up covering the Scottish Open  at CS. He was terrible, in loads of bunkers and couldn't get out of any of them, tbh he looked a worse played than me so never watched him again
		
Click to expand...

His mate Lockey looks like he can't break 85....


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 5, 2019)

therod said:



			I do think honestly theyâ€™re all a bit rubbish. I only watch NLU & Eric Anderson Lang now, used to like Carter, but he has less content now.
Rick shields & Pete finch seem like nice fellas but are really a little bit wet, crossfield is a major knob.
He can be ok on his solo course vlogs but with his mates itâ€™s painful to watch. *The golf is rubbish & the bants is terrible, repetitive nonsense. He surrounds himself with sycophantic simpletons! Canâ€™t believe people lap it up.*

Me & a couple of fellas at my place would be loads funnier ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ and thereâ€™s definitely some fellas on here who would make better viewing for differing reasons.

What they all do seems a bit old now imo
		
Click to expand...

Tbf he was the first to start it all up really, the guys whoâ€™ve joined him are all paid a wage, so must make more now than they did as just club pros. They also get to go play top quality courses all year. Iâ€™d put up with him for the opportunity. 

I tend to watch any of them when theyâ€™re playing courses Iâ€™m due to visit, and Crossfield has played more courses than the others. I saw something on his Twitter the other day referencing Sunningdale. If theyâ€™ll let him on, it explains why theyâ€™ll take us all ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 5, 2019)

saving_par said:



			His mate Lockey looks like he can't break 85....
		
Click to expand...

I reckon on a normal course, not of the longest tees (which they usually play). Heâ€™d give most a good game. He blatantly plays the jester for the camera.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Jan 5, 2019)

I tend to watch them for Dan Hendriksen. Good bloke, pro at Torquay.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 5, 2019)

Ive never really watched any youtubers to be educated just entertained, the only 2 that do it for me now are NLU and Erik Anders Lang, the others are just going round in circles..


----------



## Dogma (Jan 5, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			I tend to watch them for Dan Hendriksen. Good bloke, pro at Torquay.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a top bloke, does Dan.

Iâ€™ve recently found Erik Anders Lang and his stuff is up there with NLU.

His course video for Bethpage Black is a great watch


----------



## User20205 (Jan 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I reckon on a normal course, not of the longest tees (which they usually play). Heâ€™d give most a good game. He blatantly plays the jester for the camera.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not having that, he canâ€™t get off the tee , he and Rory are rubbish


----------



## User20205 (Jan 5, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			I tend to watch them for Dan Hendriksen. Good bloke, pro at Torquay.
		
Click to expand...

Yep heâ€™s seems ok. Give it a while and heâ€™ll either sack crossfield off, like others have done, or become some kind of clone


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 5, 2019)

therod said:



			Iâ€™m not having that, he canâ€™t get off the tee , he and Rory are rubbish
		
Click to expand...

How much of that is for the camera though? When He was first on cameras years ago he was the better player. He obviously got to a decent standard to become a pro. Give him a fortnight on the range, not just jumping from plane to plane and I reckon heâ€™d beat all those that arenâ€™t single figures easy enough.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			How much of that is for the camera though? When He was first on cameras years ago he was the better player. He obviously got to a decent standard to become a pro. Give him a fortnight on the range, not just jumping from plane to plane and I reckon heâ€™d beat all those that arenâ€™t single figures easy enough.
		
Click to expand...

 maybe. Thereâ€™s something fundamentally wrong with his game, heâ€™s a pro and he canâ€™t sort himself out. Not practicing may affect touch, wedge game etc but not being able to get off the tee is fundamental, watching some vids recently heâ€™s hitting irons 50 yards off line, thatâ€™s not down to fine tuning thatâ€™s a major swing flaw.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 5, 2019)

therod said:



			Iâ€™m not having that, he canâ€™t get off the tee , he and Rory are rubbish
		
Click to expand...

Rory isn't a pro though he's a 7 Handcap am that works for YGT, he's probably just your average single figure player that doesn't practice that hard and make a most of what he's got. 



therod said:



			maybe. Thereâ€™s something fundamentally wrong with his game, heâ€™s a pro and he canâ€™t sort himself out. Not practicing may affect touch, wedge game etc but not being able to get off the tee is fundamental, watching some vids recently heâ€™s hitting irons 50 yards off line, thatâ€™s not down to fine tuning thatâ€™s a major swing flaw.
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't equate though does it, how many guys on tour are  have swing coaches because they can't sort themselves out to so say Crosfield should be able to is a little odd, yes he is a PGA pro who gives lessons so sorts out other people so we assume he should sort himself out out but it doesn't work like that in the real world, maybe he needs to see a swing coach, maybe he needs a head doctor instead. How many great players down the years have we seen go from being good to bad be cause they can't get it off the tee or lose the ability to putt when they've been great before that.


----------



## kevingopher (Jan 5, 2019)

therod said:



			Iâ€™m not having that, he canâ€™t get off the tee , he and Rory are rubbish
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m pretty sure he got to plus 1 as an am, so canâ€™t be all bad.  He used to be assistant pro at East Devon, heard others say he has always sprayed it a bit

They also play off of the tips on some pretty tough courses. Bearing that in mind, I think crossfield is actually a decent player, I would imagine he would be playing to scratch at your average 6500 yard course. Dan would easily be playing off a plus handicap if he kept one (see pga website for score evidence)


----------



## User20205 (Jan 5, 2019)

Canâ€™t quote all of the above; the argument that pros canâ€™t self diagnose is nonsense. If Iâ€™m spraying irons 40 yards right and hitting snap hooks with a driver, I can diagnose that, and Iâ€™m no pro. He seems like a decent fella tho. Rory is perhaps the worst 7 handicapper Iâ€™ve ever seen, he may be decent matchplayer but heâ€™d struggle to break 100 in a medal. They both canâ€™t get off the tee which makes the length of course a misnomer, the fairways arenâ€™t 80 yards wider if the tees are 50 yards further forward ðŸ˜± Dan is a solid player but theyâ€™re all toe curlingly sycophantic.  Iâ€™ve tried to like it, but given up. If I wanted to watch rubbish golf & terrible banter I go and watch a seniors role up at my place ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 5, 2019)

He doesn't struggle to break 100 in a medal though. He's been off 7 for a few years and is an active member of a golf club, he's a legit 7 handicap. Rory is playing at Championship golf courses, often with little sleep, no chance to warm up as they're travelling between multiple venues in a short period of time, always off the back tees and always being filmed. He's not meant to play to his handicap off those tees on those golf courses, but on occasion he's done it. He's also forced to hit the worst club in his bag, his driver, often due to playing off the back tees, if he was playing off the tees he should be playing off he has the speed to hit irons and FWs off tees instead of driver, so would be able to keep it in play much better. Rory's wild, but when he's good, he's really good.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 5, 2019)

You can regurgitate the crossfield nonsense re Rory if you want, if heâ€™s a 7 handicapper Iâ€™m off scratch. Long courses donâ€™t make you consistently knife chips ðŸ˜±. 
You could make the point that you donâ€™t watch for quality of the golf but the quality of the bants but thatâ€™s rank also


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 5, 2019)

therod said:



			You can regurgitate the crossfield nonsense re Rory if you want, if heâ€™s a 7 handicapper Iâ€™m off scratch. Long courses donâ€™t make you consistently knife chips ðŸ˜±. 
You could make the point that you donâ€™t watch for quality of the golf but the quality of the bants but thatâ€™s rank also
		
Click to expand...

How does someone blag an official handicap of 7 then? Does he have something over the guys at his club and/or congu?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 5, 2019)

I'd like to see how well you played to your handicap when being filmed for a video to be watched by thousands, with a group of people stood around waiting to ridicule every poor shot you make, as you try and make it round a course you've never played before off the Pro tees.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 5, 2019)

I never said he can't self diagnose, I just said it's not that simple. You've also ignored the point if it is that simple why do Pros have swing coaches.

Maybe he can self diagnose or maybe he can't some people have mental blocks when it comes to self analysis, maybe he knows what it is but doesn't care, maybe he simply can't diagnose it.

Wasn't it Hank Haney himself who could train and teach Tiger and thousand of amateurs but said of himself he had driver Yips and couldn't get the ball off the tee for a good decade or more until he instilled a swing process he would hate to teach to someone just so he could play golf himself again.

Just because someone is a pro and diagnose  themselves doesn't always mean they can fix themselves and that can be a mental flaw.

I don't particularly like the videos of them all but the courses they're playing but does the quality of golf particularly important as they're not on their for that reason more for the course the review and entertainment whether any of that is any good that's a whole other story


----------



## User20205 (Jan 5, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			How does someone blag an official handicap of 7 then? Does he have something over the guys at his club and/or congu?
		
Click to expand...

 you can play off 7 for 3 years with the bare min of qualifiers. You lot are so defensiveðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ the banter is poor, the golf is terrible 2 of the 4 regular players canâ€™t get the ball in play...those are facts. Keep watching if you want to brah ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 5, 2019)

therod said:



			you can play off 7 for 3 years with the bare min of qualifiers. You lot are so defensiveðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ the banter is poor, the golf is terrible 2 of the 4 regular players canâ€™t get the ball in play...those are facts. Keep watching if you want to brah ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t particularly watch it often. Iâ€™d say youâ€™ve more an issue with them than I. 
I donâ€™t believe he plays often Tbf, although he did play a comp end of year which I believe he did well in to stay at 7. Maybe we should tweet him and see if heâ€™ll play a doubter of the yellows.....

But as has been said, the product they offer isnâ€™t meant to be quality golf.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 5, 2019)

I can see both sides to Rory one moment heâ€™s ok the next he is rubbish.
I can appreciate they play off the back tees and he might not have warmed up etc but some of his golf wouldnâ€™t be seen by an 18 handicap.
He duffs more chips in a round than I do in 10.
His putting from short range is woeful thatâ€™s why they make him putt out.
However on his home course from the days tees heâ€™s probably quite a steady golfer.
I would say a lot of all there bad golf is down to tiredness.


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 5, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			He doesn't seem to be picking up many new subscribers, quite a way behind shiels these days.
		
Click to expand...

Most of Rick Shiels subscribers subscribe because you have to like and subscribe certain videos to win swag. Thatâ€™s the only genuine reason.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 5, 2019)

I don't bother with many Crossfield course vlogs but the stuff inside on changing swing path/trajectory and working on swing faults is fascinating.


----------



## Homer (Jan 5, 2019)

therod said:



			you can play off 7 for 3 years with the bare min of qualifiers. You lot are so defensiveðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ the banter is poor, the golf is terrible 2 of the 4 regular players canâ€™t get the ball in play...those are facts. Keep watching if you want to brah ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Post of the year! ðŸ‘


----------



## Twire (Jan 5, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I never said he can't self diagnose, I just said it's not that simple. You've also ignored the point if it is that simple why do Pros have swing coaches.

Maybe he can self diagnose or maybe he can't some people have mental blocks when it comes to self analysis, maybe he knows what it is but doesn't care, maybe he simply can't diagnose it.

Wasn't it Hank Haney himself who could train and teach Tiger and thousand of amateurs but said of himself he had driver Yips and couldn't get the ball off the tee for a good decade or more until he instilled a swing process he would hate to teach to someone just so he could play golf himself again.

Just because someone is a pro and diagnose  themselves doesn't always mean they can fix themselves and that can be a mental flaw.

I don't particularly like the videos of them all but the courses they're playing but does the quality of golf particularly important as they're not on their for that reason more for the course the review and entertainment whether any of that is any good that's a whole other story
		
Click to expand...

I can kind of understand where you're coming from, but the big difference is, he's not a tour pro, he's a teaching pro, so I would expect him to be able to self diagnose and sort himself out.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 5, 2019)

Twire said:



			I can kind of understand where you're coming from, but the big difference is, he's not a tour pro, he's a teaching pro, so I would expect him to be able to self diagnose and sort himself out.
		
Click to expand...

I would expect a mechanic to be able to fix his own car....but not an F1 driver


----------



## Wolf (Jan 5, 2019)

Twire said:



			I can kind of understand where you're coming from, but the big difference is, he's not a tour pro, he's a teaching pro, so I would expect him to be able to self diagnose and sort himself out.
		
Click to expand...

As I said I'm not saying he can't self diagnose but sometimes people struggle to self evaluate in life, golf and all areas, perhaps this is his problem, perhaps its mental, only he knows.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 5, 2019)

Judging from the tweets recently, it will be worth keeping an eye on Lockey. He came back from one trip and realised he couldnâ€™t keep hitting it as bad as he was so put a lot of time in practicing.
Bearing in mind Lockey edits a lot of the videos and teaches, I expect there isnâ€™t a great deal of time to practice in between and it comes down to time.
As has been seen, when he gets it going, he can really get it going. There is just a lot of travel, editing and not the time to practice.

If you watch the vids enough, you can see that they are always playing really early. Dew still on the ground etc...thatâ€™ll take its toll too


----------



## Grant85 (Jan 5, 2019)

I think a lot of teaching pros probably donâ€™t have the time or even the inclination to practice all that much. Most would have been competitive in their younger days and probably legitimate + handicappers in their teens or early 20s.

Crossfield pretty much releases a video every day, so that is a ridiculous amount of filming, editing and planning. Not to mention the business side of things, family, lessons etc. 

And they are generally playing championship courses off the tips, so thereâ€™s plenty of decent golfers would struggle to play to their handicap or to scratch around there. 

Plus, you donâ€™t need to be great at golf to be a great teacher. They are two different skills & skillsets.
Iâ€™d rather have a lesson off of Hank Haney than Dustin Johnson.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 5, 2019)

To be honest Crossfield and NLU are the main way I digest golf nowadays.  If you are watching them for golfing prowess then you are missing the point, watch the PGA tour instead if you want to see exceptional golf.  They are a bunch of mates playing some of the best courses in the world, everyone on here would kill for the opportunity to do the same. 

I'd have a lesson from him in front of anyone else and he has been a major advocate for calling BS on the manufacturers claims, instead of just rewriting press releases which passes as the majority of golf journalism nowadays when it comes to reviewing new equipment. Yes he can come across as a bit of a sore loser at times, but to me he's raining that in a bit recently. 

Plus I do find it a bit strange/sad that people can get so upset about someone who is spending a lot of time and effort to create free content for you, content that you have to make a conscious decision to watch. Top tip, if you don't like him then don't watch him. Simples.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 5, 2019)

But you have to watch him to work out whether you like him or not..
I've taken your tip on board
But I had to watch him first...


----------



## Nickrat (Jan 5, 2019)

Dan Hendrickson is the man


----------



## User20205 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			To be honest Crossfield and NLU are the main way I digest golf nowadays.  If you are watching them for golfing prowess then you are missing the point, watch the PGA tour instead if you want to see exceptional golf.  They are a bunch of mates playing some of the best courses in the world, everyone on here would kill for the opportunity to do the same.

I'd have a lesson from him in front of anyone else and he has been a major advocate for calling BS on the manufacturers claims, instead of just rewriting press releases which passes as the majority of golf journalism nowadays when it comes to reviewing new equipment. Yes he can come across as a bit of a sore loser at times, but to me he's raining that in a bit recently.

Plus I do find it a bit strange/sad that people can get so upset about someone who is spending a lot of time and effort to create free content for you, content that you have to make a conscious decision to watch. Top tip, if you don't like him then don't watch him. Simples.
		
Click to expand...

No one is getting upset, as Mark says â€˜itâ€™s all about opinionsâ€™ !!!ðŸ¤£ if Iâ€™m gonna watch a vlog Iâ€™d like the ball to be in play and the bants not to be painful & repetitive. Itâ€™s like watching a version of homers channel on better coursesðŸ‘. 
I donâ€™t watch because of the above but thanks for demanding the thread be free of contrary opinion.
Itâ€™s great that he makes his content for â€˜freeâ€™ if only he could find away to monetise his altruism ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## User20205 (Jan 5, 2019)

Imurg said:



			But you have to watch him to work out whether you like him or not..
I've taken your tip on board
But I had to watch him first...
		
Click to expand...

Dissension isnâ€™t allowed. If you donâ€™t agree, donâ€™t post .....simples ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## TreeSeeker (Jan 5, 2019)

In all honesty I couldn't stand crossfield to start off with, watched the occasional video once in a while but started to get more interested once the others i watch slowed down their content.

I quite like that they're not always on the fairway, and part of that surely comes from being off the back. The "bants" etc doesn't work for me, but i vastly enjoy seeing mark et al like that, than how he appeared to reign it in back in the earlier videos. 

Most of what keeps me clicking the videos is that I like how the course vlogs are put together, the "instructional" / "technical" videos grind me a bit though as they feel a bit too ranty.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2019)

Bored rigid of the course vlogs but his swing analysis stuff still very good. Sadly even his equipment reviews are too jokey with his mate Dan. Stick to the facts and just tell us about the gear without all the bull.


----------



## Brizo1411 (Jan 6, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Steve Johnston is also excellent for instruction,
		
Click to expand...

Hes my favourite

He explains it excellent and has a good sense of humour


----------



## Brizo1411 (Jan 6, 2019)

Grant85 said:



			I personally have never been impressed with Rick Shiels.

I do think Crossfield produces far too much content, but it is still well produced and he does try and make interesting videos. I also think his technical knowledge is better than other YouTubers I have seen.

The course Vlog stuff has been done to death a bit now. The videos are far too long, playing 18 holes. I can get into the odd one now and again, but in the main I am not going to spend 2.5 hours on them, unless I was definitely going to one of the venues.

In terms of course vlog he has been massively overtaken by other guys who give far better pictures of the venue and feel for the place. Both No Laying Up and Erik Anders Lang have excellent content out, currently it is all Scottish courses that they filmed during the summer.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the heads up on they 2
Being up in scotland its good to see these


----------



## Brizo1411 (Jan 6, 2019)

therod said:



			I do think honestly theyâ€™re all a bit rubbish. I only watch NLU & Eric Anderson Lang now, used to like Carter, but he has less content now.
Rick shields & Pete finch seem like nice fellas but are really a little bit wet, crossfield is a major knob.
He can be ok on his solo course vlogs but with his mates itâ€™s painful to watch. The golf is rubbish & the bants is terrible, repetitive nonsense. He surrounds himself with sycophantic simpletons! Canâ€™t believe people lap it up.

Me & a couple of fellas at my place would be loads funnier ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ and thereâ€™s definitely some fellas on here who would make better viewing for differing reasons.

What they all do seems a bit old now imo
		
Click to expand...

Give steve johnston a watch


----------



## Griffsters (Jan 6, 2019)

Like a few have said I really like Crossfields analysis and reviews - however his on course forced jollity is getting a bit grating. But then I find those people that end up in fits of laughter for 5 minutes at very little are irritating in general! Maybe i'm a miserable sod.

Dan is great, wealth of knowledge and a good player. I really welcome his input, just comes across as a real straight up decent chap.

I love that Rory & Lockey demonstrate that they are human and make crap shots like most players i see at our club. I want to see how they deal with crap lies, playing off other fairways and how they deal with it mentally. This is what I can relate to on the course every week! So..not getting off the the tee with robotic like almost perfection is a plus for me,  I watch the Pro's for that.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 6, 2019)

therod said:



			you can play off 7 for 3 years with the bare min of qualifiers. You lot are so defensiveðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ the banter is poor, the golf is terrible 2 of the 4 regular players canâ€™t get the ball in play...those are facts. Keep watching if you want to brah ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

This post should be their bio. It sums up them perfectly. 

Grown men using the word Brah. Ffs

One of the most ridiculous things is the people that comment on the videos like the are part of a cult


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 6, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bored rigid of the course vlogs but his swing analysis stuff still very good. Sadly even his equipment reviews are too jokey with his mate Dan. *Stick to the facts and just tell us about the gear *without all the bull.
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is that if he did that then every review would say that the tech makes hardly any difference, strike is king and they all go much the same distance. There are way too many rewritten press releases masquerading as reviews nowadays so at least he is trying something different.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2019)

Hacker Khan said:



			Trouble is that if he did that then every review would say that the tech makes hardly any difference, strike is king and they all go much the same distance. There are way too many rewritten press releases masquerading as reviews nowadays so at least he is trying something different.
		
Click to expand...

Just be honest and concise without trying to be smart and funny. If it comes out as little difference then say so. It would perhaps go a little way to cut through the OEM marketing hype


----------



## User20205 (May 11, 2019)

Iâ€™ve got drawn back in to watch his pebble beach series. Firstly what a course that looks ðŸ‘ secondly, if I paid $500 to play with him Iâ€™d want my cash back. Heâ€™s so salty when heâ€™s not playing well. He would ruin someoneâ€™s day


----------



## robinthehood (May 11, 2019)

Golf vlogs, blogs etc ... Same as golf mags, after a point it's just the same old stuff.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 11, 2019)

therod said:



			Iâ€™ve got drawn back in to watch his pebble beach series. Firstly what a course that looks ðŸ‘ secondly, if I paid $500 to play with him Iâ€™d want my cash back. Heâ€™s so salty when heâ€™s not playing well. He would ruin someoneâ€™s day
		
Click to expand...

Yes agreed,like a big kid whoâ€™s had his favourite teddy taken away.

I also find it quite baffling when he say he doesnâ€™t know where his shots going when his swing is off,well why donâ€™t you teach yourself then as your meant to be a good coach.


----------



## User20205 (May 11, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes agreed,like a big kid whoâ€™s had his favourite teddy taken away.

I also find it quite baffling when he say he doesnâ€™t know where his shots going when his swing is off,well why donâ€™t you teach yourself then as your meant to be a good coach.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that the 2 fellas who have met him (you with a lesson, me with a fitting) think heâ€™s a bit of a cock ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”


----------



## User20204 (May 11, 2019)

therod said:



			Iâ€™ve got drawn back in to watch his pebble beach series. Firstly what a course that looks ðŸ‘ secondly, if I paid $500 to play with him Iâ€™d want my cash back. Heâ€™s so salty when heâ€™s not playing well. He would ruin someoneâ€™s day
		
Click to expand...

Show me someone who is happy when they are playing badly and I'll show you a loser.


pokerjoke said:



			I also find it quite baffling when he say he doesnâ€™t know where his shots going when his swing is off,well why donâ€™t you teach yourself then as your meant to be a good coach.
		
Click to expand...

Self diagnosis isn't the answer to solving your swing issues, as everyone says on here, go get a lesson, not really something I'm guessing you can do while playing the 9th at Peeble beach.


----------



## User20205 (May 11, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Show me someone who is happy when they are playing badly and I'll show you a loser
		
Click to expand...

Cliched nonsense.  If youâ€™re playing badly you donâ€™t have to be a tit.
Heâ€™s playing a social round at pebble beach. Theyâ€™ve been paired up to make a 4 ball with some fellas who would have paid a chunk of money. Itâ€™s a once in a lifetime experience & he makes it all about him


----------



## inc0gnito (May 11, 2019)

I enjoy seeing him play badly. Heâ€™s far too smug when heâ€™s playing well.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 11, 2019)

therod said:



			Interesting that the 2 fellas who have met him (you with a lesson, me with a fitting) think heâ€™s a bit of a cock ðŸ¤”ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

As a coach he was very good.
As I watched him at PB I was just thinking you selfish twit.


----------



## road2ruin (May 11, 2019)

Think he now seeâ€™s himself as the one true golf vlogger, was disappointed that he didnâ€™t take part in Rick Shielâ€™s YT Golf Day. All for a good cause however he turned down the invite.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 11, 2019)

therod said:



			Iâ€™ve got drawn back in to watch his pebble beach series. Firstly what a course that looks ðŸ‘ secondly, if I paid $500 to play with him Iâ€™d want my cash back. Heâ€™s so salty when heâ€™s not playing well. He would ruin someoneâ€™s day
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s a complete knob towards Locky & the guy with the ponytail (forgot his name) when heâ€™s not playing well. 

I see that he passed up on the invite to play Rick Shiels charity day,wonder why that was.


----------



## User20204 (May 11, 2019)

therod said:



			Cliched nonsense.  If youâ€™re playing badly you donâ€™t have to be a tit.
		
Click to expand...


I've watched the first 4, he's hit a few bad shots, well bad for him and he's not happy about it, where exactly is he being a tit ? I may have missed it. I agree with your last line, he should just be taking in all in and trying to enjoy it and accept he's not playing well, doesn't mean you have to be happy about it.


----------



## User20204 (May 11, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			I see that he passed up on the invite to play Rick Shiels charity day,wonder why that was.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not his keeper but so what if he passed on an invite, he wasn't obliged as some seem to think he is.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 11, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Show me someone who is happy when they are playing badly and I'll show you a loser.


Self diagnosis isn't the answer to solving your swing issues, as everyone says on here, go get a lesson, not really something I'm guessing you can do while playing the 9th at Peeble beach.
		
Click to expand...

You donâ€™t have to be happy when playing badly,but you donâ€™t have to be a stroppy prick.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 11, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I'm not his keeper but so what if he passed on an invite, he wasn't obliged as some seem to think he is.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it clashed with filming Waca day


----------



## User20204 (May 11, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe it clashed with filming Waca day
		
Click to expand...

Sorry that's went right over my head.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 11, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Sorry that's went right over my head.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 11, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Sorry that's went right over my head.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe youâ€™re too young,or too old ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## User20204 (May 11, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			You donâ€™t have to be happy when playing badly,but you donâ€™t have to be a stroppy prick.
		
Click to expand...

TBH, he seemed no worse than one of my PP's today, threw a club at least 4 times today, I didn't think he was a stroppy prick, he just wasn't playing well, no big deal, no one else thought he was being a stroppy prick either.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 11, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			TBH, he seemed no worse than one of my PP's today, threw a club at least 4 times today, I didn't think he was a stroppy prick, he just wasn't playing well, no big deal, no one else thought he was being a stroppy prick either.
		
Click to expand...

Not to worry mate. 
If one of my playing partners started throwing his clubs weâ€™d rip him for being a stroppy prickðŸ˜†


----------



## User20204 (May 11, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not to worry mate.
If one of my playing partners started throwing his clubs weâ€™d rip him for being a stroppy prickðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Oh believe me, we were laughing at him.


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2019)

Lost his Your Golf Travel deal, hasn't he?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2019)

Dogma said:



			Lost his Your Golf Travel deal, hasn't he? 

Click to expand...

Has he really?

Gutted!


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2019)

From what I have heard 

I did always wonder how verbally abusing people and generally acting like a cock on a course vlog would sell golf travel


----------



## anotherdouble (May 12, 2019)

That must be why the ponytailed one is not in these videos at Pebble


----------



## User20204 (May 12, 2019)

Dogma said:



			Lost his Your Golf Travel deal, hasn't he? 

Click to expand...

If you are basing your post on topbloke off of YT I'd suggest you get some better evidence than him.


----------



## User20205 (May 12, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			If you are basing your post on topbloke off of YT I'd suggest you get some better evidence than him.
		
Click to expand...

That fella is a proper care in the community ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			If you are basing your post on topbloke off of YT I'd suggest you get some better evidence than him.
		
Click to expand...

Heard it off of someone else, but the fact that TopBloke has done a video on it kind of reinforces it I reckon


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2019)

therod said:



			That fella is a proper care in the community ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

TopBird


----------



## User20204 (May 12, 2019)

Dogma said:



			Heard it off of someone else, but the fact that TopBloke has done a video on it kind of reinforces it I reckon 

Click to expand...


He is wearing a YGT logo on his sleeve in his Peeble Beach round up vid.


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			He is wearing a YGT logo on his sleeve in his Peeble Beach round up vid.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he's contacted until a certain time. 

You watch, that logo will disappear


----------



## karlcole (May 13, 2019)

Be interesting to see what happens if he does lose the deal with YGT. The majority of vids on his channel recently are vlogs from overseas courses. I thought YGT are running a masters trip next year with him thoigh;?


----------



## adam6177 (May 13, 2019)

I assumed the latest video of him and Dan was due to the exclusivity of the round they were being given, hence why coach wasn't there either.

For what its worth I download and watch all of crossfields content on my commute, I largely enjoy all his stuff but on occasions do find him petulant and get the feeling that his PPs have to massage his ego to stop him fully exploding.

I do still watch the finch and shiels videos....but I find their "nicely nicely" approach very off putting.


----------



## User20204 (May 13, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			on occasions do find him petulant and get the feeling that his PPs have to massage his ego to stop him fully exploding.

.
		
Click to expand...


Possibly the best summary of MC I've read.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 13, 2019)

adam6177 said:



			I assumed the latest video of him and Dan was due to the exclusivity of the round they were being given, hence why coach wasn't there either.

For what its worth I download and watch all of crossfields content on my commute, I largely enjoy all his stuff but on occasions do find him petulant and get the feeling that his PPs have to massage his ego to stop him fully exploding.

I do still watch the* finch and shiels* videos....but I find their "nicely nicely" approach very off putting.
		
Click to expand...

So sickly sweet those two, can't watch them. Don't mind MC though.


----------



## GB72 (May 13, 2019)

Sadly golf on youtube has pretty much proved the same disappointment as in other areas. Everyone starts out with a promise of honest reviews, telling it how it is free from any perceived obligations brought about by paid advertising. Then the subscriber numbers get up, the person feels that they have now become a bit of a celebrity and believes that youtube should be able to give them a living. The companies then see the opportunity and get their claws out, free gear, trips, giveaways etc come rolling in and then sponsorship of the channel comes about and now the previously independent youtube creator relies on sponsorship money, patreon etc for their living and that impartiality goes out the window. Suddenly all gear is at least decent and the content becomes more like a paid advert, vlogs become more about self promotion and personality than the actual course. 

A cynical view I know but one that happens in all areas of youtube.


----------



## Crow (May 13, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Sadly golf on youtube has pretty much proved the same disappointment as in other areas. Everyone starts out with a promise of honest reviews, telling it how it is free from any perceived obligations brought about by paid advertising. Then the subscriber numbers get up, the person feels that they have now become a bit of a celebrity and believes that youtube should be able to give them a living. The companies then see the opportunity and get their claws out, free gear, trips, giveaways etc come rolling in and then sponsorship of the channel comes about and now the previously independent youtube creator relies on sponsorship money, patreon etc for their living and that impartiality goes out the window. Suddenly all gear is at least decent and the content becomes more like a paid advert, vlogs become more about self promotion and personality than the actual course.

A cynical view I know but one that happens in all areas of youtube.
		
Click to expand...

Very true, maybe I should start one about playing with vintage clubs, no equipment sponsors would come near it!


----------



## jpjeffery (May 13, 2019)

I like Crossfield because I like the way he and the group convey the fun they're having. I also like him for the challenging of golf cliches (lag, putts going towards water, TV pundits analysing/comparing one player's golf swing from competition footage).

I don't like him because of the way he keeps saying "of" instead of "have", and his liberal misuse of "literally". 

And yes, sometimes I wish he'd talk less. He can be *very* over-sensitive when people disagree with him online, to the point of hypocrisy. A good example of this was when he recorded his phone interview with the Daily Mail and kept talking over the interviewer when she was asking him something, but got upset when the same thing happened in reverse.

Still, I do enjoy his videos over all. And much prefer him to the matching-costume boys, and to Shiels and Finch. I don't hate them, but those four are a bit dull (though I do quite like Finch).


----------



## Parsaregood (May 13, 2019)

I think he went down the wrong path with club sponsorship and focusing more on vlogging rather than actually concentrating on reviews etc. Its cost him subscriber numbers and potential more mainstream opportunities. He's a very opinionated character who cant be seen to be wrong most of the time and it can make him look a bit of a knob at times. 
He is in my opinion probably the best coach and more interesting character on YouTube but the only videos of his I tend to watch are the titleist tour ones. I find course blogs pretty boring and honestly don't see why anybody would watch them. 
Rick Shiels doesn't really come across as much of a golf coach and his knowledge about the game does seem pretty basic and very average for a teaching pro,he mainly focuses on click bait and giveaways for likes and views. Seems to have worked for him but he is a bit of a yes man and not a particularly interesting or charismatic person. Erik Anders Lang is probably as good as a YouTube golf blogger is going to get


----------



## howbow88 (May 13, 2019)

I didn't know about these Daily Mail phone calls, so I just watched the video. Now we all know what the Mail are like but Crossfield doesn't come across well. He constantly interrupted and spoke over the two ladies he was speaking to, and then lost it at one point when he was interrupted. 

Watching all that, I just wondered what his sponsors thought of it all. If I had him representing my brand, I wouldn't be impressed.


----------



## User20204 (May 13, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			Watching all that, I just wondered what his sponsors thought of it all. If I had him representing my brand, I wouldn't be impressed.
		
Click to expand...

But his sponsors knew what he was like before they got on board, none of his behaviour would or should be a surprise to them, he is very up front about his opinions, like it or not and if you don't then they won't be the ones who sponsor him.


----------



## howbow88 (May 13, 2019)

He is slowly becoming more and more up himself though I reckon.


----------



## robinthehood (May 13, 2019)

Shiels Is almost double the subs of MC now. He seems to have peaked, finch will overtake him before long


----------



## adam6177 (May 13, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			I didn't know about these Daily Mail phone calls, so I just watched the video. Now we all know what the Mail are like but Crossfield doesn't come across well. He constantly interrupted and spoke over the two ladies he was speaking to, and then lost it at one point when he was interrupted.

Watching all that, I just wondered what his sponsors thought of it all. If I had him representing my brand, I wouldn't be impressed.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a link? I can't find it on YouTube


----------



## howbow88 (May 13, 2019)

By the way, the journalists weren't saints. I was just surprised that Crossfield filmed himself, watched it back and thought that sharing the video would be a good thing...


----------



## Papas1982 (May 13, 2019)

howbow88 said:








By the way, the journalists weren't saints. I was just surprised that Crossfield filmed himself, watched it back and thought that sharing the video would be a good thing...
		
Click to expand...

I remember when this was released. This was when media distributors were his target. He thinks of himself as some sort of messiah and I donâ€™t think heâ€™ll have even contemplated a downside to this video.


----------



## User20204 (May 13, 2019)

Stopped watching half way through. No idea what the conversation is about, however, I would probably respond in the same way if my questions weren't being answered with direct answers.


----------



## User20204 (May 13, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Shiels Is almost double the subs of MC now. He seems to have peaked, finch will overtake him before long
		
Click to expand...

I'd say because they are safe, that's why they have a big following. Very corporate, as said above, way too nicey nicey for me, particularly Finch, sure he's a nice guy just to poncey for my liking.


----------



## inc0gnito (May 14, 2019)

Anyone follow him on twitter? Heâ€™s worse. Constantly uses twitter to have a moan and get support from his fans to feel better. He is a man child.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 14, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Anyone follow him on twitter? Heâ€™s worse. Constantly uses twitter to have a moan and get support from his fans to feel better. He is a man child.
		
Click to expand...

Can't follow him on social media as its a source of constant irritation. He reminds me of Jeremy Kyle and everything has to have an angle and be turned into a argument especially when the consensus disagrees to the point where he resorts to peer group pressure, cliche, put downs and making a noise to get his opinion validated. I do find his teaching ideas very good and wish he'd focus on these rather than the on course vlogs where he's a petulant brat when it is going well and needs constant ego massaging when he is playing ok


----------



## anotherdouble (May 14, 2019)

This video is about a year old. If I remember rightly it followed a twitter poll I think about seniors and it caused a bit of a stir hence why the press got involved.


----------



## cookelad (May 14, 2019)

howbow88 said:








By the way, the journalists weren't saints. I was just surprised that Crossfield filmed himself, watched it back and thought that sharing the video would be a good thing...
		
Click to expand...

If I had to guess I'd say that video was edited by the D@%*y MÂ£%l as it showed him being a Grade A A-hole the girls on the phone never sounded angry or shouted over they just sounded exasperated that every time they opened their mouth he spat his dummy out.


----------



## Depreston (May 14, 2019)

Does he even coach anymore? Loved his live lesson video and the journey stuff


----------



## User20204 (May 14, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			This video is about a year old. If I remember rightly it followed a twitter poll I think about seniors and it caused a bit of a stir hence why the press got involved.
		
Click to expand...


Read the first comment, seems it was about sexism.


----------



## Parsaregood (May 14, 2019)

To be honest the full conversation wasnt shown, hes obviously asked some questions etc and hasn't received any answers and still is being palmed off without any. It doesn't matter how polite they sound. If they are avoiding answering any questions he might have why the heck should he have bothered giving them an interview or whatever when clearly the will skew any answers he gives and try and steer peoples opinions a certain way without stating all the facts about the situation. Really dont think he did anything most normal people wouldn't have done


----------



## howbow88 (May 14, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			To be honest the full conversation wasnt shown, hes obviously asked some questions etc and hasn't received any answers and still is being palmed off without any. It doesn't matter how polite they sound. If they are avoiding answering any questions he might have why the heck should he have bothered giving them an interview or whatever when clearly the will skew any answers he gives and try and steer peoples opinions a certain way without stating all the facts about the situation. Really dont think he did anything most normal people wouldn't have done
		
Click to expand...

He talked over them again and again. One of them talked over him once and he lost it, genuinely looking and sounding like a toddler. I think most adults aren't so childish, but the weirdest bit by far was that he recorded it all, edited it, and thought that what he released put him in a good light.

And it also shouldn't be forgotten that this all started out from him trying to be clever, and putting out an attention seeking Twitter poll which he didn't explain at all and on the surface, looked questionable to say the least.


----------



## Parsaregood (May 14, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			He talked over them again and again. One of them talked over him once and he lost it, genuinely looking and sounding like a toddler. I think most adults aren't so childish, but the weirdest bit by far was that he recorded it all, edited it, and thought that what he released put him in a good light.

And it also shouldn't be forgotten that this all started out from him trying to be clever, and putting out an attention seeking Twitter poll which he didn't explain at all and on the surface, looked questionable to say the least.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think he lost it, I think he had genuinely asked questions via e-mail and hadn't received any response or any response that was satisfactory yet they were contacting him to get an interview when they hadn't bothered to answer his questions. Typical journalists in all honesty, I wouldn't have entertained them either


----------



## bagcarrier (May 14, 2019)

8 hcp masquerading as a pro. Talks a good game though.


----------



## howbow88 (May 14, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			I dont think he lost it, I think he had genuinely asked questions via e-mail and hadn't received any response or any response that was satisfactory yet they were contacting him to get an interview when they hadn't bothered to answer his questions. Typical journalists in all honesty, I *wouldn't have entertained them either*

Click to expand...

So why not ignore them then or just say that he was declining to comment? And I think he lost it and looks very childish on the video. 

I'm not silly enough to pretend that we don't all lose our rag from time to time, and as a result probably behave in ways that do not sound or look good. But the fact that he recorded it, edited it, and then put it online is bizarre. As someone else above said, it looks more like the Mail edited it and released it.


----------



## Slab (May 15, 2019)

The long and short is he put up a poorly worded poll on twit, presented in such a way as to fit a predetermined agenda (that some folk believe women and seniors are part of the slow play problem)

He doesnâ€™t believe that (he makes that clear in the subsequent vid) but by giving only four pre-defined options, two of which are women and seniors, heâ€™s already influencing/manipulating the poll responses/results

For someone who makes his living in the media profession this was a boo-boo because it actual came across as it _was his _belief these four things were the primary cause of slow play

When he then got flack for â€˜suggestingâ€™ women and old folk were the problem and other media wanted to do a piece on it, he took umbrage at this and blamed others for missing his point (when it was always his responsibility to make sure his point was not misunderstood)
So he went on the attack as the best defense, seeking inclusion of the subsequent vid in the article the Mail wanted to do (however to the Mail it would simply have looked like he was attempting to dig himself out of a sexist/ageist hole heâ€™d dug for himself with a 'get out of jail' recovery vid)

His arrogance, or bloody-mindedness, then meant he couldnâ€™t handle the media enquiry correctly when actually the whole problem was that he was just naive/not skilled enough to word the poll correctly in the first place


----------



## Bxm Foxy (May 15, 2019)

bagcarrier said:



			8 hcp masquerading as a pro. Talks a good game though.
		
Click to expand...

Do you really think this??? Always looks to have a good swing and skills to me. Just not very long.


----------



## jpjeffery (May 23, 2019)

Slab said:



			The long and short is he put up a poorly worded poll on twit, presented in such a way as to fit a predetermined agenda (that some folk believe women and seniors are part of the slow play problem)

He doesnâ€™t believe that (he makes that clear in the subsequent vid) but by giving only four pre-defined options, two of which are women and seniors, heâ€™s already influencing/manipulating the poll responses/results

For someone who makes his living in the media profession this was a boo-boo because it actual came across as it _was his _belief these four things were the primary cause of slow play

When he then got flack for â€˜suggestingâ€™ women and old folk were the problem and other media wanted to do a piece on it, he took umbrage at this and blamed others for missing his point (when it was always his responsibility to make sure his point was not misunderstood)
So he went on the attack as the best defense, seeking inclusion of the subsequent vid in the article the Mail wanted to do (however to the Mail it would simply have looked like he was attempting to dig himself out of a sexist/ageist hole heâ€™d dug for himself with a 'get out of jail' recovery vid)

His arrogance, or bloody-mindedness, then meant he couldnâ€™t handle the media enquiry correctly when actually the whole problem was that he was just naive/not skilled enough to word the poll correctly in the first place
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, mate. I could see what he was trying to do, but he just can't see anything wrong with how he did it (or anything else).


----------



## Tiger man (May 24, 2019)

Bxm Foxy said:



			Do you really think this??? Always looks to have a good swing and skills to me. Just not very long.
		
Click to expand...

There are lots of club pro's that don't hit it 260-270 carry that he does, that's enough to sneak a few past 300 total pretty regular. His short game is poor but tbf he is not trying to get on tour, he teaches and vlogs having fun with mates.


----------



## bobmac (May 24, 2019)

bagcarrier said:



			8 hcp masquerading as a pro. Talks a good game though.
		
Click to expand...

He must have been 4 hcp at sometime


----------

